# Umbau Swoop 190



## drfloyd (18. Februar 2016)

So Umbau abgeschlossen. Leider war ich entsetzt als mir der Kopf einer Schraube, die die Adapterplatten unten hält, bei anschrauben einfach entgegen fällt. NEIN ich habe sie nicht zu fest gezogen. Soweit kam ich gar nicht. Als ich sie mit den Fingern andrehte. Heißt also schnellst möglich in Bonn bei Radon vorbei und hoffen das sie eine da haben.


----------



## drfloyd (18. Februar 2016)

Hier das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Februar 2016)

Hi,

halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden bzgl. der Schraube. Es kann gut sein, dass diese erst bestellt werden muss...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## septimus (19. Februar 2016)

Ich will auch den Umbau machen...mit fehlen nur die Adapterplatten.
Jemand eine Idee, woher man diese bekommt?


----------



## Ottmar0815 (19. Februar 2016)

Moin,

benötige ich ausschließlich die adapterplatte vom 210? Keinen anderen Dämpfer?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Februar 2016)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> benötige ich ausschließlich die adapterplatte vom 210? Keinen anderen Dämpfer?



Hi,

das 190er hat den gleichen Hauptrahmen/Wippe, allerdings einen leicht geänderten Hinterbau. Daher benötigst Du für einen Umbau neben Dämpfer + Adapterplatte auch einen anderen Hinterbau...

Mal eine andere Frage: reicht Dir denn das 190er nicht mehr aus? 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Ottmar0815 (20. Februar 2016)

Moin Andi,

Das ist interressant, da in einem weiteren thread zu dem Umbau noch niecein abweichender Hinterbau zur Sprache kam, auch nicht durch Bodo Probst, der sich aktiv an Der Diskussion beteiligt hat. Und doch, das Swoop 190 ist die ultimative Allzweckwaffe und für deutsche Parks absolut perfekt. Hab die Idee nach ausreichender Recherche auch wieder verbannt, ist eher ne Verschlimmbesserung meiner Meinung nach, als das es wirklich was bringt. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## drfloyd (20. Februar 2016)

Bis jetzt habe ich nur die Adapterplatten gebraucht. Wie "Ottmar0815" auch sagte habe ich am Hinterbau nichts ändern müssten. Adpaterplatten rein und Dämpfer passte direkt. Rock Show Vivid Rc2 Coil 240x76.

Na ja Federweg kann man ja nicht genug bekommen. Und als es zum Kauf kam hatte man nur Kohle für das 190er was schon geil ist. Einen Urlaub in Hinterglemm hat es schon hinter sich inkl. diverser Downhills dort.

Thema Schrauben, Andi wir sind ja im Kontakt via FB


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Februar 2016)

Eine Abweichung am der Sitzstrebe hatte ich hier schon Erwähnt aber das sind 4mm die einfach ein etwas höheres BB bringen. Also wohl
problemlos Fahrbar. Mit diesen Schrauben hat mich der Andi am Freitag angesprochen weil er keine hat. Da gab es vom Hersteller eine
Fehllieferung die sehen aus wie Schwarzverchromt diese Schrauben sollten unbedingt Ausgetauscht werden. Ich habe von der Sache noch
vier Stück hier, Sende ich dir zwei mach eine Mail mit deiner Anschrift.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Eine Abweichung am der Sitzstrebe hatte ich hier schon Erwähnt aber das sind 4mm die einfach ein etwas höheres BB bringen.



dem müsste man doch mit exzenterbuchsen am dämpfer entgegen wirken können...


----------



## drfloyd (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bodo, herzlichen Dank für die Info. Die andere Schraube ist, die noch nicht defekt ist, ist auch schon schwarzverchromt. Ich schicke Andi via Facebook meine Anschrift.

PS: Exzenterbuchsen gibts sowas bei euch?
Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Februar 2016)

drfloyd schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, herzlichen Dank für die Info. Die andere Schraube ist, die noch nicht defekt ist, ist auch schon schwarzverchromt. Ich schicke Andi via Facebook meine Anschrift.
> 
> PS: Exzenterbuchsen gibts sowas bei euch?
> Danke!!!


Diese Schwarzchrom sollte man tauschen die richtigen sind eher wie VA matt Silber. Exzenterbuchsen sind Zubehör brauchst du aber nur
wenn dir der BB zu hoch ist.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## drfloyd (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bodo, danke für dein Feedback. Das ist ja die besagte Schraube. Ok werde dann beide tauschen. Frage was ist mit "BB" gemeint?

Lieben Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Februar 2016)

drfloyd schrieb:


> Frage was ist mit "BB" gemeint?



*B*ottom* B*racket -> innenlager...


----------



## drfloyd (21. Februar 2016)

wo könnte man so Exzenterbuchsen her bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Februar 2016)

such im ebay mal nach dem anbieter "daempferbuchsen-service"... hab bei dem 2mal schon bestellt, schnelle und saubere arbeit. man muss halt nur die buchsen genau vermessen, breite, bolzendurchmesser, etc...


----------



## drfloyd (21. Februar 2016)

Danke. Dann werd ich mal sehen das ich meinen Dämpfer mal vermessen und ne Anfrage stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (23. Februar 2016)

Moin,


und wo gibts denn nuun die adapterplaten für den langen dämpfer?
falls ich doch mal langeweile übern Winter habe ;-)


----------



## drfloyd (23. Februar 2016)

Hi, hab die bei H&S in Bonn bekommen. Preis weiß ich nicht mehr. War aber kein Vermögen.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

für den Umbau braucht ihr die Adapterplatten und einen Dämpfer mit 240mm Einbaulänge.
Die Geo des 190er (Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, ...) bleibt gleich. Den längeren Dämpfer gleichen ja die Adapter aus.
Das Bike hat dann halt mehr Feder weg, wie das 210er.
Das 210er hat aber eine geringfügig andere Geo, wegen der anderen Sitzstrebe (wie oben erwähnt).
Also, wer mehr Federweg möchte und die Geo passt, kann so umrüsten!
Man kann auch (nochmal) andere Adapterplatten mit dem 222er Dämpfer einbauen um die Geo an das 210er anzupassen, hat dann aber "nur" die 190mm Federweg.
siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-swoop-190-210-selber-rahmen.734658/page-2#post-12587366

Gruß Alex


----------



## drfloyd (1. März 2016)

So meine Exenterbuchsen sind nun auch da, werd die mal probieren. ;-)


----------



## drfloyd (1. März 2016)

So Umbau ist soweit fertig. Muss noch abgestimmt werden. 
Auf Facebook bei den "Radon Biker Friends" hab ich auch ein kleines Video eingestellt.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (2. März 2016)

Hast Du geprüft, ob der Hinterbau die zusätzlichen 2-3 mm ohne Kollision noch hergibt?

Bin jedenfalls auf ein Testfazit gespannt 

Wo hast du die Buchsen her und was haben die gekostet?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2016)

ich vermute der optik nach her, das er die HIER her hat.


----------



## drfloyd (3. März 2016)

Yep ;-)
Danke nochmal


----------



## Ottmar0815 (3. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich habe mich nun erst einmal  bewußt gegen den Umbau entschieden, da ich überwiegend in deutschen Bikeparks unterwegs bin, und auf WC Strecken so gut wie nie.

Daher brauche ich definitiv keine 210mm Federweg (es reichen für unsere Parks tatsächlich 140, max. 160 mm), und zudem fährt sich das Radl dann tatsächlich nicht mehr  ganz so "wendig" (kann man beim Swoop in Größe L ja nicht wirklcih behaupten).

Und wenn das Radl dann doch irgendwann nicht mehr reichen sollte, kauf ich mir doch lieber nen richtigen Downhiller!

Spannend fand ich die Idee als Konstrukteur allemal


----------



## ders (6. März 2016)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ... (es reichen für unsere Parks tatsächlich 140, max. 160 mm)...


ah ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> ... (es reichen für unsere Parks tatsächlich 140, max. 160 mm)...





ders schrieb:


> ah ja...



die aussage von ottmar unterschreib ich so direkt...


----------



## ders (6. März 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die aussage von ottmar unterschreib ich so direkt...


Meiner Meinung nach braucht man in DE gar keinen Federweg.
In Bad Wildbad kommt man auch schnell mit einem BMX durchs Steinfeld.
Spaß beiseite. Seid ihr dort einmal gefahren? Solche Aussage ist in meinen Augen falsch. Klar kommt man überall runter, aber wie schnell? Für den gemeinen Wochenend-Piloten, der die anderen bei der Abfahrt blockiert mag das zutreffen, aber mit einer solchen Federrate ist man definitiv langsamer.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

mit dem alter sind paar mm federweg schon von vorteil für die alten knochen...


----------



## ders (6. März 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mit dem alter sind paar mm federweg schon von vorteil für die alten knochen...


das kommt dazu


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite. Seid ihr dort einmal gefahren? Solche Aussage ist in meinen Augen falsch. Klar kommt man überall runter, aber wie schnell? Für den gemeinen Wochenend-Piloten, der die anderen bei der Abfahrt blockiert mag das zutreffen, aber mit einer solchen Federrate ist man definitiv langsamer.



da magst du recht haben, wildbad hatte ich noch nicht. war ein jahr mal mit nem hardtail in willingen aufm DH, wirklich langsam war ich mit dem ding nich... auf vielen hometrails bin ich damit sogar deutlich schneller als mit meinem DH bike


----------



## drfloyd (17. März 2016)

So fertig, Umbau von Swoop 190 auf 210 „wink“-Emoticon Boxxer-Gabel, längerer Dämpfer, Magura MT5


----------



## Ottmar0815 (22. März 2016)

Moin ,


richtig und falsch gibt es bei solchen Aussagen nicht - das sind subjektive Empfindungen.
Ein sauschneller, 17 Jahre junger Kollege von mir ballert  eben mit max. 160mm durch alle deutschen Parks - warum, weil er es kann.

Und darauf wollt ich hinaus - Fahrtechnik stat Federweg

Ich habe schon mehr als ausreichende 190mm  - ist halt ne andere Philosophie, ich glaube eher daran, dass mich das  Schulen meiner Technik 
hinten raus, also langfristig, weiter bringt als mir jetzt, wo ich erst 1,5 Jahre fahre, noch mehr Federweg zuzulegen.


Trotzdem ein interessanter Umbau.

Fährst du die hohe gabelkrone? da is noch so viel Platz, also, die Tauchrohre stehen oben ja 2cm raus?


Grüße


----------



## drfloyd (27. März 2016)

@Ottmar0815:Morgen, ne extra hohe fahre ich nicht. Den Überstand hat mein Bikeshop nachdem großen Services der Gabel eingestellt.

Fahrgefühl: Nach dem Umbau muss ich sagen fühlt sich das Bike "satter" an. Ich habe ja auch Exzenterbuchsen verbaut die das ganze noch ein wenig unterstützen. Ich bin noch mit der Federhärte (Kampfgewicht ca.99kg) am experimentieren. Zur Zeit ist eine 550lbs drin. Man merkt schon das sich hier die leicht geänderte Geometrie bemerkbar macht. Vorher war ja auch ein Vivid Rc2 Air drin. Deftige Sprünge waren noch nicht dabei. Werde aber vielleicht prophylaktisch noch ne 600lbs holen. 

Swoop it ...


----------



## ders (29. März 2016)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> 
> richtig und falsch gibt es bei solchen Aussagen nicht - das sind subjektive Empfindungen.
> ...


Wenn das so stimmt, warum fährt dann keiner im DH Worldcup mit einem Hardtail? Viele kommen und können mit wenig oder keinem Federweg DH-Strecken runter ballern, aber noch einmal - du wirst nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit bekommen, wie mit einem DH-Bike. Egal, wie gut du bist. 
Und deswegen gibt es hier wohl ein richtig oder falsch. Dazu kommt leider noch eine ordentliche Portion Unwissenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. März 2016)

geb ich dir recht, jedoch bin ich selbst mit dem fully nicht schneller als mit dem hardtail. schieb ich definitiv nicht aufs bike, vielmehr auf den nicht ausschaltbaren verstand, der mir sagt: stürzte schwer, liegst im krankenhaus, oder direkt rolli. halt die stimme der vernunft. man wird halt alt.

davon ab: mit hardtails würdest heute als hersteller nix grosses mehr reissen, viele bikeprofis würden jedem von uns hier richtig zeit auf nem hardtail abnehmen. aber wieso sollten sie das fahren? die sponsoren wollen teure und aufwändige dh-bikes verkaufen, nebst teurer federungselemente


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. März 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> geb ich dir recht, jedoch bin ich selbst mit dem fully nicht schneller als mit dem hardtail. schieb ich definitiv nicht aufs bike, vielmehr auf den nicht ausschaltbaren verstand, der mir sagt: stürzte schwer, liegst im krankenhaus, oder direkt rolli. halt die stimme der vernunft. man wird halt alt.
> 
> davon ab: mit hardtails würdest heute als hersteller nix grosses mehr reissen, viele bikeprofis würden jedem von uns hier richtig zeit auf nem hardtail abnehmen. aber wieso sollten sie das fahren? die sponsoren wollen teure und aufwändige dh-bikes verkaufen, nebst teurer federungselemente


Keiner meiner schnellen Jungs währ so Verrückt sein Tempo auf den Hardtail zu fahren. Dabei kommt Fischi vom 4x und ist Hardtails erfahren. Dabei geht es nicht nur um die dicken Sachen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. März 2016)

bodo, sag ich ja, ich bin zu langsam. da ich auf identischen strecken mit fully und mit hardtail nahezu identische zeiten fahre. teils mit hardtail sogar bessere...


----------



## Ottmar0815 (31. März 2016)

Moin,

ist interessant das aus den ursprünglichen 160 mm Federweg, die ich meinen 190 mm gegenübergestellt habe, ist jetz Hardtail vs Downhiller geworden.
Das ist wohl die natürliche Dynamik solch einer Diskussion im Forum.

Wenn ich meine Aussagen tätige, dann beziehe ich mich in der Regel auf die mir gegebenen Bedingungen. Und in meiner Realität gibt es da eben die Tatsache, dass mir junge Bengels mit 160mm ordentlich davonfahren, auch auf Downhill Strecken. Das hängt natürlich auch davon ab das ich schon 36 bin, und auch  die Kopfblockade nicht geringer wird. Aber bevor ich mir (zurück zum Thema) noch mehr Federweg einbaue, in der Hoffnung das mich das schneller macht (das ist kein Bezug auf den Ersteller dieses Themas), schau ich doch erst mal das ich meine Technik auf ein für mich mögliches Maximum verbessere. Und das geht wahrscheinlich grundsätzlich sogar besser mit weniger Federweg.

Nun zu anderen Realitäten. Wenn ich World Cup Fahrer wäre (wie hier wohl keiner von Uns), oder zumindest regelmäßig Rennen fahren würde, dann wär ich wohl auf nem Downhiller mit 200 mm beim Rennen glücklicher als mit nem 160 mm Radl. Und wohl auch schneller. Aber das ist numal für mich keine gedankliche Absprungbasis.  
Und allein weil es völlig unterschiedliche Ausprägungen ((Hobby und (Semi(Profi)) gibt, gibt es für mich hier kein richtig oder falsch.

Ich hatte nicht vor mit meiner These die Physik außer Kraft zu setzen  oder eine Generalaussage für alle zu treffen.

Und das  ist doch keine Frage der Unwissenheit, eher der inneren Einstellung und Wahrnehmung.

Wer weiß, vielleicht behaupte ich in 1 Jahr etwas anderes - dann aber nur weil ich meine Fahrtechnik verbessert habe, und nicht weil ich anstatt 160 oder wie in meinem Swoop 190 mm noch mehr Federweg eingebaut habe.

In diese Sinne

Euer Ottmar


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. April 2016)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist interessant das aus den ursprünglichen 160 mm Federweg, die ich meinen 190 mm gegenübergestellt habe, ist jetz Hardtail vs Downhiller geworden.
> Das ist wohl die natürliche Dynamik solch einer Diskussion im Forum.
> ...



In diesem Sinne - auf ein schönes Wochenende mit vielen Ausfahrten bei gutem Wetter 

Gruß, Andi


----------

